# No more dead weight for me



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

So, almost out of mods wot cost money, so working on free ones. Always hated the idea of lugging around the dead weight of the rear ballast. Don't plan on doing any 120+MPH autobahn runs so figure I won't be piroetting into the Armco anytime soon without it. Got Wak's 'rear bumper removal' guide and printed it off, then got down to brass tacks.

Jacked up on the rear round hockey puck things and axle stands under the rear suspension arm, rear wheels off:








Lights out, plastic covers off:








Got both wheel arch liners off - easy in the end. Note there are 12, not 11, screws. One didn't want to come out - just kept turning & turning. Turned out the little plastic grommet it was screwed into had popped the body work, so wasn't actually holding it in place. So with all the prereq' work done and a bit of gentle persuasion I got the rear off:
























This is the fecker I'm after:








And, if I can, your dozy towing eye mate on t'other side:








Sun's getting low, it's getting late/cold, but time for a nude rear shot: :wink:








OK, so now it got fun. Once I'd unscrewed the 3 nuts holding on the ballast, try as I might I couldn't see a way to get it off without also removing the crash bar. So off it came. Then it looked fairly obvious to me that the ballast was a late addition, as the metal plate behind the crash bar on the offside was about half the size of the monster plate on the nearside. And the extra size of it is only there to hold the ballast. Sooo... I figured I'd add to the weight loss and cut the bloody thing down to size. 10 minutes with a drunk hacksaw and this is the result:
















Much tidier. And while the pipes are so exposed I thought I'd give them a proper polish.

Reassembling was OK, just time consuming. I lathered up all the nuts/screws/contact points with WD40 to be on the safe side and it all went back together fine. I didn't remove the towing eye as I didn't have a socket the right size  A job for another day - but only if it can be done without taking the bumper off, as I don't particularly want to do all that faffing about again - took 5 hours from go to whoa. :?

Weighed on a set of crappy bathroom scales, the ballast itself is just under 15kgs and the bits of metal I cut off add another 500gs, so all up she's lost about 15.3kgs. Plus, while everything was exposed I soaked a whole bunch of stuff with silicone spray - both ends of the upper and lower tie bars, the ARB bushes and drop links & the CV boots (I think they were; the rubber things over the drive shafts that look a bit like the rubber gaiters around the gear stick). Could be my imagination but the myriad squeaks & rattles I had from the rear all seem to have gone. Result! 

All in, quite pleased with myself...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice job and a good write up.
Ive got both off and can't tell any difference driving wise.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great work fat bird might try this cheers for right up :wink:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

couldnt wait till the chopshop then?  good write up


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent write up, but I still don't see the need for this mod :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nah, thought I'd do it beforehand. Although if I had I might have been able to borrow the right socket for the towing eye.  But got another task for the chop shop, if I get the hoses I want in time. :wink:

Robb, sod off. 

Anyone know what size socket is required for the 6 towing eye nuts? And if it can be removed with the bumper _in situ_?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

haha if like to do mine at some point. I have a full socket set so hopefully Ill have the right one for you at the chop shop


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I must admit I also don't see the point in this. To notice any difference you would need more than 15 kg.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Why remove it, it is there for a reason "safety".


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Actually when I took mine off I noticed a big difference. Even the girlfriend noticed and said the car felt different and asked what I had done.

To me the car felt like it was more responsive on the corners, a bit more twitchy for sure.

So I would definitely disagree that you don't feel the difference with removing the ballast.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

audimad said:


> Why remove it, it is there for a reason "safety".


More like overkill. Im keeping my spoiler and there is ESP as well.
Carrying dead weight is not efficient.
The extras were added cos peeps were going round bends too fast..100+ 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Adding an after market spoiler makes a big difference too. The ABT spoiler I have on now is quite big and produces quite a lot of downforce, made the car more flat at high speeds. Steve is bang on saying it is overkill. If you have done anything like put a lip on the spoiler or added a bigger spoiler all the more reason to get rid of the ballast.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, too early to tell if there's any apparent difference, but she did feel a fraction more sprightly today. Could be my imagination. dunno. But lobbing off just over 15kgs can't be a bad thing - for fuel economy, if nothing else.

Re: safety, just remember our girls were never meant to have such large arses. Some [email protected](s) wrap theirs around barriers doing stoopid things at stoopid speeds so, ergo, must be the car's fault. ESP and the spoiler I'll keep, lower control arms I've already corrected thanks to Defcons and the lump of dead weight at the back can fook right off. 

Was it worth the effort? Well, pleased I've done it but not keen on repeating the process. So if the towing eye can come off without removing the bumper, it will. Otherwise it'll stay. That's going for a slightly different reason; it's still dead weight, and I've never had to be reverse towed, unlike the front towing eye which I've had to use at least twice. :?

Mind you, now with the ballast gone, I might end up spinning into a hedge backwards after all and need it.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Which bit is the ballast ? I might have to do this, just because i can. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Which bit is the ballast ? I might have to do this, just because i can. [smiley=dude.gif]


See one of the pics above, just after I say, 'This is the fecker I'm after'. It's the big black u-shaped lump of useless metal behind the crash bar.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

how on earth do you get out of the tt when its in the garage


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

adam-tt said:


> how on earth do you get out of the tt when its in the garage


I will take a wild guess at "he opens the door" :wink: :-*

(yes I do know what you mean looks a tight fit)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

adam-tt said:


> how on earth do you get out of the tt when its in the garage


I climb out the sunroof... :roll:

Well, I back in and get the passenger side about an inch away from the wall. Got some markers to aim for so I can get pretty close. Then, at best, I can get the driver's door open 2 'stops'. But when I get it wrong it can be a bit of a squeeze. :? Needless to say there's carpet on key places around the garage walls.

Hasn't stopped me in the past from a) twatting the wing mirror on the garage door frame, b) grazing an alloy on the brickwork, c) scraping the drivers wing on the brickwork and d) grazing the NS sill on the brickwork. 

PS: James, nowt wrong with a tight fit, vicar.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

It makes me laugh how car companys spend millions of pounds in research and development and then someone will always know better with nothing more than a set of spanners and a screwdriver. :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

audimad said:


> It makes me laugh how car companys spend millions of pounds in research and development and then someone will always know better with nothing more than a set of spanners and a screwdriver. :lol:


Basically, all he is doing it returning the car to how Audi intended it to be before then general consumer got hold of it, was a spanner, couldn't drive and stuffed one. So they numbed the car down a bit.

Think of it like this, you buy a hot takeaway drink, you know its hot, so you don't need the little label on it saying "caution hot" so hes peeled it off.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Rich196 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > It makes me laugh how car companys spend millions of pounds in research and development and then someone will always know better with nothing more than a set of spanners and a screwdriver. :lol:
> ...


I assume his insurance company will not be interested in this mod then?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

fishface said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


don't know never tried insuring a takeaway hot drink


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rich196 said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > I assume his insurance company will not be interested in this mod then?
> ...


Classic reply to a stupid question :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes insurance companies have that as a tickbox


 Bodykit[/*]
 Lowered Suspension[/*]
 Odd shaped afterthought removed from crash bar[/*]

Some TTs don't have this if they didn't go back to have it installed on the recall, like some don't have rear spoilers. It is not something they have to declare to the insurance company so not relevant to mention.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Sounds like this thread is on the verge of turning into another insurance declaration argument 

I wil doing this little mod in the near future I think.


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

intrested in doing this, but one question, is it the same in a qs?? also is the only reason its there to add extra wieght to the rear to try n stop the car spinning out?

thanks
tom


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Any of you with a decent sub box in the boot can remove this quite safely! I now see why Wak put his sub in that corner of the boot, offsets the driver diagonally I guess. Mine only fits at the front against the rear seat, but it's still 16 kilo's at the back so should do a similar job.

Great guide! Nice to have gauge for time taken as well.

My sub box is 16 kg, which is nice.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

tom2018 said:


> intrested in doing this, but one question, is it the same in a qs?? also is the only reason its there to add extra wieght to the rear to try n stop the car spinning out?
> 
> thanks
> tom


Basically. Dunno if a recalled QS is the same; presumably.


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

shuld b as it shuldnt of been recalled as they wer only 05 55 06 56 plates i think .

may take my bumper of at the weekend if its not raining and get the hack saw out 

tom


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Don't think the QS has one as the extra rear weight is in the battery :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never seen anything that says the ballast was anything to do with the recall...


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

It's there to balance the haldex/diff not the driver cos I'm sure the lhd ones have it fitted as well.
What about fuel - luggage - shopping - anything carried in the boot - passengers - weight of the driver, it can all make a difference to the balance of the car so removing the ballast weight will only affect it if you are a skinny arsed Billy no mates who cant afford any fuel.
I dont think the TT is light weight enough to worry about 16kg otherwise there would be a warning to always carry the spare wheel.
On the positive side, less weight is something any competition engine/car builder strives towards to enhance performance mods. 
So having the ballast and towing eye removed and also removing the spare and tool kit makes a performance gain on trackdays
that is noticeable.

Graham


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

On that note I think I'll just remove the spare. It's dead central, so any weight reduction will only lighten the back end without imbalance  sub box puts the rear end weight back as standard.

I would prefer handling over raw speed, think I'll leave the ballast where it is....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Grahamstt said:


> It's there to balance the haldex/diff not the driver cos I'm sure the lhd ones have it fitted as well.
> What about fuel - luggage - shopping - anything carried in the boot - passengers - weight of the driver, it can all make a difference to the balance of the car so removing the ballast weight will only affect it if you are a skinny arsed Billy no mates who cant afford any fuel.
> I dont think the TT is light weight enough to worry about 16kg otherwise there would be a warning to always carry the spare wheel.
> On the positive side, less weight is something any competition engine/car builder strives towards to enhance performance mods.
> ...


Good post Graham :lol:

As I never run my fuel low and I'm errrrmmm not skinny the little feckers are coming out of mine when I next get the urge.


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

can anyone conferm if a QS TT has these weights in the back or not?

as dont wanna take my bumper of and find out there not there

thanks
tom


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont think that the QS had the ballast weight as the intention with the QS was to be lighter than the std coupe, but it will have the towing bracket and you can check that by just looking under the bumper. While you're there you can still see the ballast around the n/s exhaust if you have one fitted.

Mondo
The tow bracket bolts are 16mm and you should be able to get at them by loosening the bottom of the arch liner and reaching in and feeling around - a bit like a vet would do :wink:

Graham


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

I was told that the ride height immediately increases upon removing the ballast.

The most effective weight loss method is the driver hitting the gym. Losing 20kg is achievable. :lol: or more...

ask barry bethal


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

it shuldnt that much, as filling up a tank of fuel doesnt make the ride hight go up or down noticibly

tom


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> ...The tow bracket bolts are 16mm and you should be able to get at them by loosening the bottom of the arch liner and reaching in and feeling around - a bit like a vet would do :wink: ...


Cheers Graham. Might borrow a 16mm socket while I'm down in Crawley this Sunday. I quite fancy a bit of fiddling under my arches, vet-stylee!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Think I have one, ill double check and bring it if I have


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, so possibly a bit more controversial (or not, judging by some of the above :wink: ) but I lost some more weight today down the CCS (that's Crawley Chop Shop). 7 bolts and a bit of crawling about got this lot off:









Couldn't have done it without the mobile phone-supplied torches of my fellow Choppers, highlighting the one screw I hadn't seen. Once removed it pretty much dropped out.

And no faffing about with part-removing the rear arch liner. It's all accessible by just digging around from underneath. Some are quite fiddly though, but all are do-able.

Result!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mondo said:


> OK, so possibly a bit more controversial (or not, judging by some of the above :wink: ) but I lost some more weight today down the CCS (that's Crawley Chop Shop). 7 bolts and a bit of crawling about got this lot off:
> 
> 
> Couldn't have done it without the mobile phone-supplied torches of my fellow Choppers, highlighting the one screw I hadn't seen. Once removed it pretty much dropped out.
> ...


Yeh that bolt was a sneeky fecker. Have you weighed it up yet. Im sure the Mrs will love a nice chunk of dirty car on the bathroom scales. All I can see if dont side into a ditch in the snow this year cos they can pull you out


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

I dont often put people down but what a waste if time for 15KG removal from a non track/stripped car....Pointless


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

nathan88 said:


> I dont often put people down but what a waste if time for 15KG removal from a non track/stripped car....Pointless


Yes but when your carrying a little puppy fat :lol: :lol: like me it may be an alternative to dieting


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

jamman said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont often put people down but what a waste if time for 15KG removal from a non track/stripped car....Pointless
> ...


I've just realised which person you are from the rolling road videos uploaded the other day then lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

nathan88 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > nathan88 said:
> ...


That's great thanks a lot made my day.... 16st of lard what can I say I ate some if not all the pies [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thats it diet starts tomorrow [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

So is that two separate chunks of ballast identified there?

If so, including spare and tools we are looking at a potential weight saving of 50kg? That's a lot of weight - its almost a whole wifey!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ballast with a lowercase b, in the case of the towing eye. Yes, it's just a lump of metal and yes, the car is fractionally ligher without it (couple of kgs?) but it's not just a lump of metal in that it did/does have a practical, if hopefully uncommon, purpose. It's a risk, and a judgement call. In 5 years of owning I've been towed from the front twice but never from the rear. For me it was worth it; others may not share the same opinion.

Scratching around for mods, now. The only ones left are expensive - full exhaust, big brakes, exhaust manifold, IM... First one likely, others very much less so.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pensive666 said:


> So is that two separate chunks of ballast identified there?
> 
> If so, including spare and tools we are looking at a potential weight saving of 50kg? That's a lot of weight - its almost a whole wifey!


50kg...that's more like it :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

It's just one of many things that aint going back on my car so with the spare and kit taken out on trackdays it should be more nimble and quicker

And a run at Santa pod where weight is the enemy :evil:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> It's just one of many things that aint going back on my car so with the spare and kit taken out on trackdays it should be more nimble and quicker
> 
> And a run at Santa pod where weight is the enemy :evil:


Did you Santa Pod Gray.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

nathan88 said:


> Pensive666 said:
> 
> 
> > So is that two separate chunks of ballast identified there?
> ...


I lost about 45kg with removing rear seats, wheel, jack etc


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I think ballast, towing eye, tool kit and alloy might be getting close to 50kgs. But I'm still carrying 2 of those 4.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > It's just one of many things that aint going back on my car so with the spare and kit taken out on trackdays it should be more nimble and quicker
> ...


CC2120 -- From last year but never went :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

So your already set and hopefully excuses will be thin on the ground..
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats the plan Steve - I've missed a lot this year, pre-booked trackdays and rolling roads for instance :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> Thats the plan Steve - I've missed a lot this year, pre-booked trackdays and rolling roads for instance :?


and what about the Pod early in the year to give her a shake down???
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

That would be the plan, which date are you arranging Jan 15th ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> That would be the plan, which date are you arranging Jan 15th ?


erm..do you fancy checking the link out in my signature..its provisionally Feb 19
Steve


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Remember this? I'd forgotten. Well, that's not true; just couldn't be arsed. So lazy bones here finally weighed it all. Towing eye & bolts together just under 1.5kgs. Not much, but better off than on.

Let the slagging recommence!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I fell over my ballast and towing eye last night, technically it's your fault FB so
say sorry mofo. :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> I fell over my ballast and towing eye last night, technically it's your fault FB so
> say sorry mofo. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah Rainman, apologise to Junior Muntpig right now 

Charlie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

You tripped over your MOFO too? Steve Schwing won't be pleased. 

Oi! Charlene! Get yer vinyl bra back on, ya big hussey! :-*


----------

